# Weed Eater Electrolux Mower Manual



## Slime

Does anybody know where where I can get a owner/operator manual for the following lawn mower?

Weed Eater 22 Electrolux model# 961140003 02 Serial # 041006M 019350


----------



## kdsdude2002

The best I can come up with right now is the following info; call them. They can help you out.

Our business hours are 8:00 am to 4:30 pm, Central time, Monday through Friday.

Locally, in the Greater St. Louis, Missouri area:
Oscar Wilson Engines & Parts 826 Lone Star Drive Ofallon, MO 63366 (636) 978-1313

Toll-free, nationwide:
(800) 873-6721

Toll-free fax (24 hours a day, 7 days a week):
(800) 873-6720

For information about becoming a dealer, or to open an account with us:
[email protected]

For Customer Service inquiries, or information about a part:
[email protected]


----------



## Mopoy

*Phone number*

You can also try Electrolux service number which is 800)849-1297


----------



## usmcgrunt

Using the part number for the user manual,I found this on the Sears web site.Not sure if it is exactly yours.It is available for purchase at numerous sites for $2.90 plus shipping.Here are the links I found for parts and user manual.Hope this helps.


Parts-
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/we...nd-lawn-mower-parts-c-17589_18009_157198.html

http://www.weedeater.com/ddoc/WEEI/WEEI2007_USen/WEEI2007_USen_418110_.pdf

User manual-
http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/1011735L.pdf


----------

